# Vintage solder wire



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Recently acquired from kijijji, ten spools of rosin core solder wire, alltogether around 10 lbs for only $20.
Old lead solder doesn't have expiery date, do not hesitate when see good deal.
This wire was dated 1951.
Now let's build some amps with real mojo. LOL
No, it doesn't look black, it is just bad lighting while taking the image.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

epis said:


> Recently acquired from kijijji, ten spools of rosin core solder wire, alltogether around 10 lbs for only $20.
> Old lead solder doesn't have expiery date, do not hesitate when see good deal.
> This wire was dated 1951.
> Now let's build some amps with real mojo. LOL
> No, it doesn't look black, it is just bad lighting while taking the image.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Score!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Yippee!! ... as good as scoring some NOS tubes!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That should last you three generations, I'd say.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! Very nice score. Solder certainly ain't cheap these days.

Are any marked with the composition? (e.g., 63/37, 60/40, etc.)
I'm wondering if it was all that different in 1951


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

greco said:


> WOW! Very nice score. Solder certainly ain't cheap these days.
> 
> Are any marked with the composition? (e.g., 63/37, 60/40, etc.)
> I'm wondering if it was all that different in 1951


It might be 60/40. Leg.60 is probably Legierung 60%, German for alloy 60%.Can't find anything about manufacturer Bonner BMF Germany.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Please use with a proper ventilation hood/removal(to exterior) system kids....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice. Of course that means anything you make using it can't be sold in a great many countries. But that's not the intention. I have some 63/37 that I* really* don't like. I find the 60/40 takes a little longer to solidify after you flow it, which can be handy for some joints.


----------

